# USB-Video-Grabber ruckelt und ton async.



## JackOnell (4. Januar 2011)

Halo zusammen,

ich benutze den SilverCrest USB Video Grabber und wollte damit alte VHS Digitalisieren bevor sie völlig unbrauchbar sind.

Nach erstem Versuch mit schlechtem ergebnis was Bild und Ton betrift habe ich es erneut mit anderen einstellungen Probiert, was allerdings nichts an der situation ändert. Ständig ruckelt das Bild bzw der Ton wird mehr als ansynchron stellenweise stellt sich sogar Zeitlupenaufnahme ein.

Ich habe beobachtet das sich stellenweise der Ram bis an die 4 GB füllt was zur Folge hat das ne meldung vom SYS kommt, das der Arbeitsspeicher nicht ausreicht.

Das Programm dazu ist Power Direktor 7 ich hänge mal noch ein Bild ran.

Beim zweiten versuch stellte ich als Aufnahmeformat AVI ein was vom zeilenformat geringer war als die einstellung DVDHQ.


----------



## Windows0.1 (4. Januar 2011)

Welche Seriennummer Hat er Denn?


----------



## JackOnell (4. Januar 2011)

SN:n5066617


----------



## Windows0.1 (4. Januar 2011)

Hat dein vg ein Kopierschutzumgeher? weil wenn Man manche Videos Aufzeichnen Will schaltet der kopierschutz sich ein und das video wird schlecht.


----------



## JackOnell (4. Januar 2011)

Also komischerweise kam die Melung kopierschutz auch schon einmal und er wollte nicht weiter machen. Habe dann den rechner neu gestartet und jetzt läuft es wieder.
Allerdings handelt es sich bei der Besagten Kassette um Kinderaufnahmen von mir die vor ca 30 Jahren mit ner Cam aufgenommen wurden. 
Wir haben das selbe problem auch auf dem Laptop mit Vista x 32


----------



## Windows0.1 (4. Januar 2011)

Was war das den für ne cam?


----------



## JackOnell (4. Januar 2011)

Naja ne Handelüblich Videokamera aus den 80´ern halt frag mich nicht was für eine hab sie nie live gesehen aber wie du auf dem Bild siehst war doch schon Farbe mit im Spiel und TON


----------



## Windows0.1 (4. Januar 2011)

Was is es den Fürn Videoband Tape 2000 Oder Normal?


----------



## JackOnell (4. Januar 2011)

Im Recorder steckt ne 180 Kasette kein Longplay oder wie das hieß fals du das meinst


----------



## Windows0.1 (4. Januar 2011)

Versuch mal ne Andere Aufnahmesoftware Zum Aufnehmen Runterzuladen .


----------



## JackOnell (4. Januar 2011)

da bin ich net gebunden ? welche sind gratis un gut oder in dem fall besser


----------



## JackOnell (4. Januar 2011)

Hat sonst noch einer ne IDEE


----------



## Cyborgwulf (4. Januar 2011)

Probier mal Ulead Video Studio. Weng in Google suchen dann wirst bestimmt irgendwo ne Shareware Version finden. Hab damit bis jetzt nur guter Erfahrungen gemacht. Und wegen dem asynchron werden poste mal deine verbaute Hardware.


----------



## rabe08 (4. Januar 2011)

Lass erstmal das DVDHQ sein - Standard-VHS hat 475 Bildzeilen, das sind noch mal 100 weniger als ein "normales" analoges Fernsehsignal. Nix HQ. Damit reduzierst Du schon mal die Datenrate. AVI ist an sich kein Fehler. AVI ist ein Containerformat und mit eigentlich jedem Codec kompatibel. Vorschlag für den Codec: DivX. 

Das auseinanderlaufen von Ton und Bild kommt immer wieder vor. Ursachen sind vielschichtig und für den Laien nicht reparierbar. Einzige praktikable Lösung: Kauf Dir neue HW. sorry, aber anders wird Dir nicht zu helfen sein. Bestellen, testen, wenn es läuft behalten, wenn nicht zurück, Fernabsatzgesetz sei Dank.


----------



## MESeidel (4. Januar 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> AVI ist an sich kein Fehler. AVI ist ein Containerformat und mit eigentlich jedem Codec kompatibel. Vorschlag für den Codec: DivX.



Sollte man nicht der Einfachheit halber RAW AVI aufzeichnen?
DivX dürfte einiges an Rechenleistung brauchen zum wandeln.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Januar 2011)

Cyborgwulf schrieb:


> Probier mal Ulead Video Studio. Weng in Google suchen dann wirst bestimmt irgendwo ne Shareware Version finden. Hab damit bis jetzt nur guter Erfahrungen gemacht. Und wegen dem asynchron werden poste mal deine verbaute Hardware.



Steht in Signatur sollte reichen könnte noch oc auf 3,8 Ghz ob das was bringt ist vllt die Platte zu langsam


----------



## Cyborgwulf (5. Januar 2011)

Des reicht dicke. Hab selber nen X3 720 BE @ 3,4GHz und ne 9800GTX+. Sollte daher nicht des Problem sein.


----------



## STSLeon (5. Januar 2011)

Die miese Qualität kommt vom Video Grabber. Da bräuchtest du ein deutlich besseres Gerät um eine akzeptable Qualität zu erzielen. Mein Schwiegervater hat das auch einmal mit einem billigen Gerät probiert = Never again


----------



## Cyborgwulf (5. Januar 2011)

Wenn du vorhast auf nen anderen Video-Grabber umzusteigen kann ich dir den hier empfehlen: LogiLink® - VIDEO AUDIO GRABBER / Videograbber + Ulead bei eBay.de: Videograbber Zubehör (endet 21.01.11 07:21:55 MEZ). Das Teil hat mich bis jetzt noch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Januar 2011)

Cyborgwulf schrieb:


> Wenn du vorhast auf nen anderen Video-Grabber umzusteigen kann ich dir den hier empfehlen: LogiLink® - VIDEO AUDIO GRABBER / Videograbber + Ulead bei eBay.de: Videograbber Zubehör (endet 21.01.11 07:21:55 MEZ). Das Teil hat mich bis jetzt noch nicht enttäuscht.



Der kostet ja auch nicht die Welt meiner hat um die 30 Euro gekostet da hätte ich etwas angst nochmal lehrgelt zu Zahlen. Allerdings habe ich die Rechnung vom aktuellem noch. 
Also solte es am Gerät liegen ich denke auch das meine HW absolut ausreicht, und erst dachte ich das irgendwas in den Energiesparmodus wechselt und habe schon mal alles auf Höchsleistung gestelt also daran kann es auch nicht liegen. Und was komisch ist, das genau dort wo es am schluß hängt beim Aufzeichnen der RAM übergelaufen ist also bis an 4GB was erlichgesagt noch nie ein Programm geschaft hat. Also bei mir

Sonst keine ne IDEE oder übersehe ich was


----------

